# Portland OR by diz



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Trip to Portland International Airport and back. 



























Oregon Health and Science University (OHSU) Upper Campus









Ross Is. Bridge









OHSU Lower Campus














































The sign says:


















New Airport Way landscaping.


















Construction going on...









United Airlines

Departure drop-off:




























Going back:


















Bye Portland! See ya later.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

diz said:


>


^^ Where was that taken from?

Nice pictures I wish there was more seen from Portland here. PDX is a really nice airport.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Portland's a very interesting city. I (along with my relatives up in Beaverton) always thought of Portland as a fun sized version of Seattle. It's still a beautiful city, certainly a clean city.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

cityscapes said:


> ^^ Where was that taken from?


Outside the tunnel of the first picture. Prior to the tunnel on the west side would be US Route 26.

I plan to go to Downtown Portland again soon to take more pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow great airport for a city of such a small size. The airport really reminds me of Terminal D in DFW. I love Portlands climate, how much sun do you guys get up there?


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Dallas star said:


> Wow great airport for a city of such a small size. The airport really reminds me of Terminal D in DFW. I love Portlands climate, how much sun do you guys get up there?


For this year so far, I can only recall 4 days.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

^^

So far is the key there. PNW summers are amazing!!!


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont like USA cities, but Portland look pretty interesting... In Google Earth look's fucking green and amazing.


----------



## ugly pinoy (Jan 4, 2010)

nice photos...really like it mr diz..


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*June 29, 2010 -- Eastbank*


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

keep working on it yo. youll get there eventually.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*June 29, 2010 -- Hawthorne Bridge*




























View of the Willamette River from the bridge.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice pictures, the skyline is really uneventful, I went there a few months ago, and I can tell you the street life is really impressive though.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*June 29, 2010 -- View from Morrison Bridge*



Dallas star said:


> Nice pictures, the skyline is really uneventful, I went there a few months ago, and I can tell you the street life is really impressive though.


Yeah, Portland has a lot of activity for a city its size. Very lively. In fact, I believe it's even livelier than San Francisco. Maybe because it's rated as one of the safest cities in the U.S.

You're also right about the current skyline. However, there are plenty of projects right now that will dramatically change the city.










Portland International Convention Center


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Portland reminds a bit of Frankfurt (not the skyline, but the location by the river).


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*June 29, 2010 -- Westside/Pioneer Courthouse Square*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

I hear a lot about Portland but rarely see threads about it on SSC. 

Nice pics so far, keep posting.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Tomorrow is 4th of July aka Independence Day. I will be watching the fireworks in Downtown, hopefully I can take pics.


----------



## gearedtowardssalad (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome pictures. I almost moved to Portland for a job once.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Love your photos! Well done!


----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

this is vey good , thanks for sharing 8


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*August 6, 2010 -- Fairgrounds Complex MAX Station, Hillsboro*


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice shots.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*August 6, 2010 -- PGE Park Station to Pioneer Square*


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

PG&E Park is a really cool ballpark. I remember hearing something about the owners giving up on baseball in Portland because there just wasn't that great a fan base up there.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Yep. MLS moved there instead. The Portland Timberwolves will begin playing in the 2011 Season.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Damn. I was hoping I could use an away game for the Rivercats in Portland as an excuse to fly up there for a day or two.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL, how about when the Kings play the Trail Blazers?

But of course, the Kings would have to make it to the Playoffs first.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Haha, well, I would make a Portland "Jailblazers" joke, but you guys cleaned up your team, along with your whole damn city! Besides, I stopped following the Kinds after Robert fucking Horry's last second shot in 2002. :bash:

I'll return to Portland someday. I gotta get my doughnuts somewhere, after all.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ Oh you're not talking about... **** and balls, amirite?


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

diz said:


> ^^ Oh you're not talking about... **** and balls, amirite?


You, sir, are quite wrong. I'm far more into Captain, My Captain and blazer blunts.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Ironically, of course, I've never been. ^_^ I only know about it from my friends and my English teacher who told us to visit Voodoo when we're stressed over our reading.  IMO, it doesn't look that great from pictures.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*August 6, 2010 -- Waterfront*


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Hey! I was just at that fountain! I thought it was really cool to shoot, but old people kept walking in front of the fountain right when I pushed the trigger. :bash:



diz said:


> Ironically, of course, I've never been. ^_^ I only know about it from my friends and my English teacher who told us to visit Voodoo when we're stressed over our reading.  IMO, it doesn't look that great from pictures.


As for VD (I have the official "I got VD in Portland!" bumper sticker), you gotta try it. Seriously, best doughnuts I've ever had. No kidding, on the drive back to Ashland, I stopped in Eugene and bought a whole box of Voodoo I tried to keep as long as possible. Unfortunately, most went stale after a day or two.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> ^^ Hey! I was just at that fountain! I thought it was really cool to shoot, but old people kept walking in front of the fountain right when I pushed the trigger. :bash:


Tell me about it. :|












> As for VD (I have the official "I got VD in Portland!" bumper sticker), you gotta try it. Seriously, best doughnuts I've ever had. No kidding, on the drive back to Ashland, I stopped in Eugene and bought a whole box of Voodoo I tried to keep as long as possible. Unfortunately, most went stale after a day or two.


All right, I'll see what I can do. Maybe I'll take a few shots of the place as well. Hearing it from you all the way from Sacramento makes it seem like a landmark. :lol:


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ It is! I could see it from my hotel room, and every day at 4 PM, sure enough, there was a line going out the door and around the corner! Haha, you wouldn't want to airmail overnight some VD to Sacramento, would ya'?


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*August 6, 2010 -- Waterfront bike trail*


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> ^^ It is! I could see it from my hotel room, and every day at 4 PM, sure enough, there was a line going out the door and around the corner! Haha, you wouldn't want to airmail overnight some VD to Sacramento, would ya'?


I can. For a price.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*August 6, 2010 -- Waterfront again*


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*August 6, 2010 -- Downtown stroll*


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*mio gelato ice cream*

good stuff.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*Chinatown*

been experimenting with editting.




























Chinese Garden


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*Morrison Bridge*


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

Great pics, Diz. I like the ones by the library best I think, but that has always been a very photogenic area to my eye.

On Voodoo...you should go. I have worked in hotels for many years and I can tell you Voodoo is pretty famous and is a Portland must-see for people visiting from all over the world. But that isn't why you go. You also don't need to go for the **** and balls or any of the crazy toppings. No, the reason to go to Voodoo is the sprinkle donut. I am a sprinkle donut maniac and I can say without reservation that the Voodoo sprinkle is the best I have ever eaten.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photo updates from Portland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Your neighborhood seems to be really nice  full of green (trees)


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice shots there. The last one is almost dreamy, very good PS effects.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*from the archives*

^ thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice aerial shot, diz


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

wow portland looks very nice


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

some photos taken today


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice photos but easy on the editing. One of these days I'll visit Portland. Similar to San Francisco and Vancouver, btw my friend and I lucked out on our visit to Vancouver, it was sunny all week and from what I've heard from the locals in Vancouver, they have a lousy summer so far this year, it rained quite a bit, how is the summer time in Portland?


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry, last photo i had to stitch by hand. never tried it before.

this summer was exceptionally cool. mid july however saw a sudden shift to hot, sunny weather like most parts of the country. however, the Pacific Northwest was the only one that didn't exceed 90F temperature, so no heatwave. nothing but pleasant weather up until now.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll keep an eye on updates, good you are enjoying your summer in Portland. I like the 2nd photo of the bridge, next time make sure you wait for the boat to be in the frame.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

more photos from a while back


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice mid-sized city.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------

